# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Trip Report

## ccg

4/5  4/12 The Gilbert Adventure

With 9 people on a 50 boat for 6 days anything is possible, and we had a really good time.  The pirate crew: Bill and I, our kids Elle and Branson, my brother, Bills dad and stepmom, and the kids each got to bring a friend. What a collection of personalities. 

All good adventures start at home, in this case the Charlotte airport.  Our plane to St. Thomas had a broken fuel pump and it only took 3 hours to figure out they could not fix it with us on the plane.  Deplane walk to another gate and a new plane and off we go.  USAir did provide 1 free drink on the flight, better than nothing.  Fortunately we were renting our boat with the Moorings, Inc. and they made alternate arrangements for us to get from the airport to Tortola, since we missed everything.  2nd set back, was a ripped sail.  We were just out of the harbor when this awful sound came from the bow of the boat.  The jib ripped from the top all the way down.   Back to base for a refit.  Our theme became it is all part of the adventure.  Finally under way #3, after we had to turn around again because my father-in-law left his wife on the dock, I will let you picture that scene.  That 1st night harbored next to the party boat Willy T on full moon Friday.  No sleep until late.  #4 Bent the anchor on the rocks at The Baths, and this is only day 2.  A couple of bruised toes, smashed fingers and a lot of bruises to show for our labor, not too many sunburned saliors, and the question that every parent hears on a trip "Are we there yet?" Thank god the boat had GPS or knows where we would have ended up.

We travelled to many of the islands, all with a different feel and flavor.  Top favorites: The Baths (Virgin Gorda), White Bay (Jost Van Dyke) and Little Harbor (Peter Island).  The sail from the Bitter End to Anegada was beautiful and only took us 3 hours.  What a beautiful place to spend the day.  The Dogs were too rough to snorkel unfortunately.  Trellis Bay was also quiet and enjoyed by all.

Indulged in too many Painkillers during the week!  But my favorite was the Soggy Man (6 different types of flavored rum and fruit punch) at the Soggy Dollar.  By the end of the day I was the soggy girl and feeling no pain.  After the Soggy Dollar we spent the late afternoon and evening at Foxys.  Foxy Callwood was so funny!  Elle could not stop laughing at his one liners.  Our dinner at Foxys was probably our best.  I did not like Foxys Fire Water, should have gone back for another Soggy Man.  Food was way overpriced!!!  Bill and I looked at each other and agreed that when you spend $30 on SBH, at least got you something to eat.  

In the end it was a really good vacation and something that the kids will remember for a very long time.  We are lucky that Grandpa can still sail so having the 3 generations together was very special.  The kids agreed to come back but only if it is just the 4 of us and if we rent a catamaran.  Glad we have teenagers who enjoy being with their parents.  I hope you enjoy the pictures.

Charlotte

----------


## KevinS

There's nothing bad about those sunset colors, or the blues of the water...

----------


## ccg

Thanks Kevin.  These are all Elle pictures, she only took 521!

----------


## sbhlvr

Sounds like a fun trip. We've had our share of adventure on bareboating ourselves...makes good stories after the fact...

Painkillers are one of my all time favorites.

Did you go toSandy Cay, Norman or the Indians?

----------


## ccg

We wanted to go to the Indians but with the set back with the sail,we didn't get there.  So many stops and too few days.

C

----------

